# Sifto coarse salt



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I use to use sifto pickling salt as aquarium salt but they discontinued it. I bought a box of sifto coarse salt as a substitute

Has anyone ever used it? I just want to make sure it is safe


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Should be fine. It should say non iodized. A lot of people use pickling salt.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Pickling
Salt,
Coarse
Salt, kosher
Salt, or sea
Salt
For eating is all fine.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235341,-123.185150


----------

